# What was your worst job?



## Gordon (Dec 20, 2009)

I think there is a job for everyone. I don't have the ability to be a telemarketer. --That was my worst job experience. It was a part-time job at Humana, selling health insurance to retired people. It was hell on earth, imo.

What was your worst job?


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 20, 2009)

Working for a veterinary practice as their kennel person/assistant. The two veterinarians who were partners worked hated each other - one was nice and the other was a screaming, yelling, sexist, nasty person. I lasted two months and it was only because I liked working for the nice partner.

Also did a stint telemarketing on both inbound and outbound lines... not my cup of tea either.

Denise


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 20, 2009)

my worst job was working for this company that sold medical equipment to nursing homes. Everyone was over worked and underpaid,lol, that was just the start. There should have been seriously 10 more people hired to do the things around the office. there was so much work done and not enough people that some people took work home with them on thier own time and didnt get paid for it. My part of the job only myself and a manager could do , so god forbid i needed help or something happened and the manager wasnt in NO ONE COULD HELP ME. I would leave work on a friday and all my work would be done, i would come in on monday to a great huge pile of work to be done before i even started monday work, cause the manager would come in on the weekends and do work, so technically you were never done your work,lol. After 2 weeks (my shortest stint in a job ever) i interviewed and accepted a job where my hubby works and put my 1 weeks notice in to them. I was told by other workers basically dont expect them to ask you to stay (not that there was anything that would get me to stay) well they pulled me into offices several times that week trying to get me to stay, NO THANK YOU. It wasnt only the work, cause i like to be busy when i work if i get bored at a job watch out i need to keep busy. It was the whole overall crappy attatude everyone had with each other, the whole enviroment was toxic. I went to work for my hubbys place and it was so much better.

the other bad job i had was i worked for an inventory company for a little while, you go into stores and inventory what they have on the shelves in the wee hours of the morning until you are done, and on some of the bigger stores it would go into the night. Well after being there months and getting up at 3 in the morning to shower and get to the meeting spot at 4 am , and having to sit around for an hour or so longer for managers that were LATE, i got fed up. I was sitting there one morning tired as heck and we were waiting for a manager that was again late (the aggravating part was there were people who would get up at 2 in the morning to get the buses to get there, i would have been livid if i was t hem) i told my friend i was out of there if they were not there in 15 minutes , and in 15 minutes they werent there an i jetted. My whole beef with that was if i could get up at 3 every morning and get showered and to the site there is no reason why they couldnt, but god forbid you were late getting there you got in trouble?!?!?!?! no thanks see ya , i was over that after a few months of doing that.


----------



## Double N (Dec 20, 2009)

I worked at a nursery (plants and stuff....not babies!). Now it's not that I don't want to get dirty, because some of my other jobs when I was in high school/college were working at a private stable (just mucking stalls and general cleaning) and our county humane soceity. 

I just didn't like the guy who ran it at all. It was awful!!!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 20, 2009)

Being at school. LOL,
But its not half as bad as some things others have posted.


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 20, 2009)

McDonald's. :tears2: Wouldn't have been so bad if they had trained me... and the whole store wasn't full of drug dealers.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)

My first non-babysitting job was working at a mail center with my grandfather. They got me a work permit to work there. At that time, people were still allowed to smoke inside the building. It was an enclosed room, with no ventilation, and almost everyone smoked. I basically ran around and put different mail in different places. The smoke made me sick constantly and the woman who was my boss was mean and hateful. I didn't last very long, and I remember feeling very guilty for leaving the job.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 21, 2009)

Building superintendent had to be up there at (or at least near) the top of the list for me. Had to deal with a great many things I hope to never see again, including (but not limited to):


One person moving in the middle of the night after not paying rent for months, and leaving behind a refridgerator filled with dozens of rotted, decaying fish he'd caught in the local lake - and the power had been cut to his apt for at least a week prior; the guy also had a cat who had no litter box apparently, so there was a mound, at least a foot and a half deep, of feces behind the already fetid fridge.
When I was around 4-5 months pregnant I had to go to one of the apts and break up a fight that had erupted between father and son, both staggeringly drunk (in hindsight, not a smart thing for me to do)
Cleaning the laundry rooms, always a challenge...especially the day someone decided to use one of the dryers as a toilet facility
Mowing the lawns: the owners of the two buildings that I oversaw were not exactly keen on providing cleaning equipment in good working order. I dreaded mowing the grounds, as the lawnmower had a mind of its own...you had to touch a certain spark plug a certain way in order for it to start, and when you shut it off, it didn't...it just kept on running until it decided to wind down on its own good time.
Cleaning one vacant apt in particular was not a treat...this one had been rented out by a woman who worked at one of the local hospitals as a nurse. Apparently at some point during her 2 or 3 years living there, her toilet began to act up, and was running constantly. However, she failed to tell anyone about it, and no one knew anything was wrong until one day we began finding feces- and urine-filled grocery bags being tossed about on one side of the building. When the woman finally gave her notice and left, we at last knew who the culprit was...and the bathroom, which she'd decided to block off, was a total writeoff. It was so humid in there that black mold was everywhere; floor and wall tiles had curled until they resembled giant potato chips strewn all over the tiny room. Gyproc was destroyed...and the smell was unbearable.
Garbage night...the ultimate nightmare. The way it worked for those two buildings, back then: tenants would take their garbage bags down to the basement and put them in a 'holding' room; once there, they would sit (and fester, depending upon contents) until collection day rolled around. Then the night before collection I had the dubious honor of taking all of the garbage, bag by bag, and dragging them out to the curb (think about it...there were, between the two buildings, 32 apts, some housing single tenants, some housing families...that's a LOT of garbage). And one night in particular remains forever etched in my memory. I had just started taking out the garbage for the building in which I lived, and was probably on about the fourth or fifth bag. In that building the fastest way to remove the bags and get them to the curb was to open the window - which was around 5 feet off the ground (my head level) - and hoist each one through the opening and out to the lawn, then go around and carry them the rest of the way to the curb. Well, around about the time I got to the 5th bag, I stopped for a moment, as I thought I could hear something moving. It was late in the evening and the lighting in that room wasn't the best to begin with, so I really had to focus to try and see what it was. Nothing was showing up however, so I grabbed the bag again and went to lift it. And again, I thought I heard rustling. Again I stopped, listened, then shrugged it off and went back to work. And just as I hoisted that bag up to try and stuff it out the window, I discovered what it was I'd been hearing: something small, white, and definitely squirming, came tumbling out of the plastic and began to rain down upon me. Maggots!!! Hundreds of them, horrid, disgusting little worms were bouncing off my arms, falling onto - and into - my shirt as I stood there, momentarily stunned by the sheer grossness of it. All I remember next was running as fast as I could, all the way up the stairwell and then down to my apartment, stripped and into the shower to rid myself of those creatures, and the thoughts of those creatures. For the rest of the evening I just couldn't shake the willies, no matter how hard I'd scrubbed...and the worst of it was, even after I'd showered and changed and finally gone from hysterical to just grossed out, I knew I had to go back and finish the job. To this day I hate putting garbage out on garbage night.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 21, 2009)

DeniseJP wrote:


> Working for a veterinary practice as their kennel person/assistant. The two veterinarians who were partners worked hated each other - one was nice and the other was a screaming, yelling, sexist, nasty person. I lasted two months and it was only because I liked working for the nice partner.
> 
> Also did a stint telemarketing on both inbound and outbound lines... not my cup of tea either.
> 
> Denise



Some people do very well in telemarketing. I'm not one of them! 

I really don't do well in any type of fake customer service. --fake, meaning, pretending to be happy to be serving you, LOL.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG Bassetluv i think you get the award ,lol, how horrible


----------



## Gordon (Dec 22, 2009)

Luvmyzoocrew wrote:


> my worst job was working for this company that sold medical equipment to nursing homes. Everyone was over worked and underpaid,lol, that was just the start. There should have been seriously 10 more people hired to do the things around the office. there was so much work done and not enough people that some people took work home with them on thier own time and didnt get paid for it. My part of the job only myself and a manager could do , so god forbid i needed help or something happened and the manager wasnt in NO ONE COULD HELP ME. I would leave work on a friday and all my work would be done, i would come in on monday to a great huge pile of work to be done before i even started monday work, cause the manager would come in on the weekends and do work, so technically you were never done your work,lol. After 2 weeks (my shortest stint in a job ever) i interviewed and accepted a job where my hubby works and put my 1 weeks notice in to them. I was told by other workers basically dont expect them to ask you to stay (not that there was anything that would get me to stay) well they pulled me into offices several times that week trying to get me to stay, NO THANK YOU. It wasnt only the work, cause i like to be busy when i work if i get bored at a job watch out i need to keep busy. It was the whole overall crappy attatude everyone had with each other, the whole enviroment was toxic. I went to work for my hubbys place and it was so much better.
> 
> the other bad job i had was i worked for an inventory company for a little while, you go into stores and inventory what they have on the shelves in the wee hours of the morning until you are done, and on some of the bigger stores it would go into the night. Well after being there months and getting up at 3 in the morning to shower and get to the meeting spot at 4 am , and having to sit around for an hour or so longer for managers that were LATE, i got fed up. I was sitting there one morning tired as heck and we were waiting for a manager that was again late (the aggravating part was there were people who would get up at 2 in the morning to get the buses to get there, i would have been livid if i was t hem) i told my friend i was out of there if they were not there in 15 minutes , and in 15 minutes they werent there an i jetted. My whole beef with that was if i could get up at 3 every morning and get showered and to the site there is no reason why they couldnt, but god forbid you were late getting there you got in trouble?!?!?!?! no thanks see ya , i was over that after a few months of doing that.



I definitely think that a lot of the bad morale in workplace situations has to do with "managers" who are ill-equipped to deal with basic stuff. So often in my experiences, I have seen people promoted who have no clue about the infrastructure of the company, let alone how to effectively relate to the basic people working. If you can act like a hotshot and win favor with the powers that be, you can bypass a lot of the education that the normal person goes through, learning a job, and that ultimately is a disadvantage for the company, and everyone suffers.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

my worst and best job was working at petland...

i loved the people and the animals
i hated how it was run...i tried to change it when i got moved to management but i got fired when things started getting better...now its downhill even worse


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 23, 2009)

Job I'm working now. 

I am part of a management team for a technical helpdesk at a multinational bank.

I'm not a manager. But I'm not just a worker bee. Being stuck in themiddle sucks. I get to do all the work of a worker bee and I get to take the blame when things go wrong, with none of the recognition and none of the pay.

This job used to be great. It's challenging, it's interesting, it's exciting. But the complete lack of appreciation for the PEOPLE who work in the organization, who actually make things work... is making it impossible to work here. I hate the place I work in, but love my colleagues because they are wonderful people. I just hate the "management" who fail to understand reality, it seems. *Deep breath*...

They laid off half my team last year, and replaced the crew with about 5x the number of people we originally had from low-cost labor areas. Unfortunately what they failed to understand in this equation was that "you get what you pay for" and in a bank our size, doing deals our size, ourbanksimply does not takegarbage-level service as an answer.So we've been limping along at extreme under-staffed conditions, working impossible hours, doing impossible tasks for impossibly irritated clients, AND training the numbskulls who were hired to basically replace us and covering THEIR behinds for THEIR shoddy work.

*SIGH*

I hate my job.


----------



## BethM (Dec 23, 2009)

I worked at Burger King for 3 days, many years ago. I've had a lot of awful jobs, but that's the only one I just walked out on, and the only one I worked at for less than a month. 

eta: Left them understaffed during lunch, too, LOL.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Express* clothing store. I was working 2 jobs and this was the p/t one. One job was uptown and the other was downtown. I literally had 30 minutes to get there on the subway. Well they wanted you to wear their clothing on the floor. I didn't have enough time to change and the reason why I worked a second job was to supplement my income, not to spend $ on more clothes!

Also you had to identify yourself and say your name to every single customer you encountered. Well after awhile, everyone started looking alike. Hell, I don't remember who I approached and one lady became so annoyed at me~apparently, according to her I mentioned to her my name at least 4 times. At the end of the night, you had to stay until the store was spotless. The hangers were a certain way to prevent theft and they bought out this template board on how the shirts were to be folded, every crease perfect. I spent more time cleaning after hours than I did there when it was open. Needless to say it only lasted 3 months. The pay and discount was not so significant that it was worth the long hours.


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 23, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I worked at Burger King for 3 days, many years ago. I've had a lot of awful jobs, but that's the only one I just walked out on, and the only one I worked at for less than a month.
> 
> eta: Left them understaffed during lunch, too, LOL.


That's what happened to me at McDonald's, though I think I made it four days.


----------



## BethM (Dec 23, 2009)

*Jessyka wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I worked at Burger King for 3 days, many years ago. I've had a lot of awful jobs, but that's the only one I just walked out on, and the only one I worked at for less than a month.
> ...


From there, I went on to take a housekeeping job, cleaning rich people's houses. Cleaning toilets was way better than working at Burger King.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 23, 2009)

kirbyultra wrote:


> Job I'm working now.
> 
> I am part of a management team for a technical helpdesk at a multinational bank.
> 
> ...



That's one of the reasons I try not to call "customer service" for anything, because I know it's a mess, and management in most cases is disconnected, and doesn't really care. It's amazing how well the system works in spite of this all.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 23, 2009)

Besides the fast food jobs I've worked, my worst would have to be 2 of my wildlife positions. I'll go with the one this summer though...

I worked for Ohio State University this summer helping with a bat project. My boss really just swung by the seat of his pants EVERY DAY! He would say we were going to start at one time tomorrow and then he'd call and decide on another time. If the other 2 of us were on time our boss was ALWAYS a half hour late. 

Ok, I got paid Minimum wage and only 40 hours a week. I worked from about 12 o'clock in the afternoon until 2am most days. And about 5 days a week. So 70 hours a week most weeks give or take, and I would only get paid 40 hours a week worth of work. 

All day we would go out and measure 4 different heights of trees. Seedling, sapling, pole, and overstory. It was hell. Then an hour before sundown, we would hang anabat detectors. Then sit and wait 3 hours to pick them up. To which we would then walk back into the woods alone and pick up our set of detectors. This would be after listening to coyotes howl throughout our waiting time. I'm afraid of the dark. I can't see. I'm just scared and i dreaded this every night lol. 

These plots remember are like a mile or more away from the truck. And some plots if something would happen to me, my coworkers wouldn't hear me scream. Yeah, great fun with those thoughts running through your mind.

and then at the end of the night when all you want to do is soak your feet and go to bed, our boss would continue to talk about video games, like he done the entire day... and try to gas you out of the truck. -_-


----------



## EileenH (Dec 23, 2009)

Some years ago I worked for an Israeli company, purchasing telecommunications equipment. When hired, I had the greatest boss, but he was transferred about a year into it and a old man from Israel came in his place. He was horrible; sexist, rude & mean.
He would bang on his coffee cup with a spoon every morning, which meant I was supposed to get up,takehis coffee cup andclean it, & bring him fresh coffee with cookies.

He would also stand by my desk and clean his fingernails with my scissors - after - and I'm not kidding - he picked his nose. (KEEP the scissors, puleeze!)

We did not get along and he eventually fired me; through the firing he kept insulting me and after I left he told a friend of mine "she didn't even cry". Nice...


----------



## BethM (Dec 23, 2009)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> Besides the fast food jobs I've worked, my worst would have to be 2 of my wildlife positions. I'll go with the one this summer though...
> 
> I worked for Ohio State University this summer helping with a bat project. My boss really just swung by the seat of his pants EVERY DAY! He would say we were going to start at one time tomorrow and then he'd call and decide on another time. If the other 2 of us were on time our boss was ALWAYS a half hour late.


One of my ex-boyfriends did bat research in Guam. He kept wanting me to come out with him, but I always declined. (He still does wildlife work, in San Diego now.)

I did do a project with a girl on Guam, tracking a marsh bird, for her masters thesis. She was great, though, and her project was funded through USGS and US Navy, so the pay wasn't so bad.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 24, 2009)

EileenH wrote:


> He was horrible; sexist, rude & mean.
> He would bang on his coffee cup with a spoon every morning, which meant I was supposed to get up,Â takeÂ his coffee cup andÂ clean it, & bring him fresh coffee with cookies.
> 
> He would also stand by my desk and clean his fingernails with my scissors - after - and I'm not kidding - he picked his nose. (KEEP the scissors, puleeze!)
> ...



I just don't understand people like that. It amazes me, really. I suspect in some cases they like being jerks to get some sort of attention, but it's still really hard for me to figure out how or why some people act like that.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 24, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> *AndersonsRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Besides the fast food jobs I've worked, my worst would have to be 2 of my wildlife positions. I'll go with the one this summer though...
> ...



Ohio state was a major rip off. My second job this summer was working for the university of tennessee doing grassland bird surveys. I was paid 40 hours a week no matter what. I had to be in the feild for 40 days and would have had 20 days off in there somewhere. But they repaid me for all the gas and stuff, and I was getting 9 or 9.50 an hour? I can't remember. My boss was kind of an idiot there too, he was missing al ot of stuff when he drove up here to meet me. But I worked a lone so it wasn't so bad.

Those that you mentioned sound like they would be better.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 24, 2009)

School! I've got another 4 years then college years


----------



## BethM (Dec 24, 2009)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> Ohio state was a major rip off. My second job this summer was working for the university of tennessee doing grassland bird surveys. I was paid 40 hours a week no matter what. I had to be in the feild for 40 days and would have had 20 days off in there somewhere. But they repaid me for all the gas and stuff, and I was getting 9 or 9.50 an hour? I can't remember. My boss was kind of an idiot there too, he was missing al ot of stuff when he drove up here to meet me. But I worked a lone so it wasn't so bad.
> 
> Those that you mentioned sound like they would be better.


The bat project with my ex-bf was actually totally unfunded, and it involved night-time hiking through jungle, out to limestone cliffs that were wet and slippery. Not fun! I always worried about him, as he always went out alone. 

The bird (Marianas Common Moorhen) project I helped with was actually not that bad. The Navy provided us a truck, and a key code so we could get gas on base for free. (The major wetland areas left on Guam are on Navy and Air Force land.) USGS paid my wages. It was the second season of tracking, so there were already a dozen or so birds already tagged, the majority of the work was daily radio tracking. We did tag two new birds on Guam, and flew to two other islands to tag more birds there. We had to capture/tag at night, and that was dangerous because the Caribao (feral water buffalo) would hang around the dock area at night. Feral pigs were also dangerous. There was also the usual irritation of being out in the jungle, and having to haul heavy boat equipment around. (On the plus side, I was in really great shape then!)
Otherwise, it was actually kind of fun.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 24, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> *AndersonsRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ohio state was a major rip off. My second job this summer was working for the university of tennessee doing grassland bird surveys. I was paid 40 hours a week no matter what. I had to be in the feild for 40 days and would have had 20 days off in there somewhere. But they repaid me for all the gas and stuff, and I was getting 9 or 9.50 an hour? I can't remember. My boss was kind of an idiot there too, he was missing al ot of stuff when he drove up here to meet me. But I worked a lone so it wasn't so bad.
> ...



Thats something I would like to try to get. I have wanted to travel so bad. I made it to Pennsylvania, and then then got 2 at home in Ohio lol. Guam would be amazing


----------



## Skybunny11 (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't had a job yet, (I am to young) but I do babysit dogs....I can say the worst dog that I ever had to take care of. 

-He was really sweet but jumped on everyone. He was a big Pitbull so when we went for walks everyone was afraid of him

-He chased my rabbits and terrorized them in there cages

-He Pulled on walks

-He would not leave my dog alone (She is a toy Poodle)

-He busted through my screen door

-He went to the bathroom in the house twice



After he was gone the person would not pay me because I took him home like an hour before I was "suppose" to


----------



## pOker (Dec 25, 2009)

hmm worst job--i would say PC Records Center..its the archives for my town-so any record is there-old newspapers, ancient court files, EVERYTHING.it was such an amazing thing to do-BUT i was CLEARLY the youngest person there, everyone was in their sixties, and they smelled like chicken noodle soup..so to escape from them i had to work in the archives, rearranging boxes and sorting through the court files-cool right? WRONG! it was about 25 degrees in there and about 95 outside. that was my worst job.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 27, 2009)

Skybunny11 wrote:


> Â I haven't had a job yet, (I am to young) but I do babysit dogs....I can say the worst dog that I ever had to take care of.
> 
> -He was really sweet but jumped on everyone. He was a big Pitbull so when we went for walks everyone was afraid of him
> 
> ...



He doesn't sound very "sweet", lol.  nor do the owners. --They should have paid you for the time you spent.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 27, 2009)

pOker wrote:


> hmm worst job--i would say PC Records Center..its the archives for my town-so any record is there-old newspapers, ancient court files, EVERYTHING.it was such an amazing thing to do-BUT i was CLEARLY the youngest person there, everyone was in their sixties, and they smelled like chicken noodle soup..so to escape from them i had to work in the archives, rearranging boxes and sorting through the court files-cool right? WRONG! it was about 25 degrees in there and about 95 outside. that was my worst job.



LOL @ the chicken noodle soup smell. Could've been worse. 

I liked working in the Deed Room, at the courthouse, here, but there were definitely some weird smells in there, too, LOL.


----------



## pOker (Dec 28, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> pOker wrote:
> 
> 
> > hmm worst job--i would say PC Records Center..its the archives for my town-so any record is there-old newspapers, ancient court files, EVERYTHING.it was such an amazing thing to do-BUT i was CLEARLY the youngest person there, everyone was in their sixties, and they smelled like chicken noodle soup..so to escape from them i had to work in the archives, rearranging boxes and sorting through the court files-cool right? WRONG! it was about 25 degrees in there and about 95 outside. that was my worst job.
> ...


lol-even worse was that my neighbor would take me home for lunch-and she only had bologna sandwiches... chicken noodle soup, cold temperature, bologna?? sounds like a stomach ache  lol.


----------



## BethM (Dec 28, 2009)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> Thats something I would like to try to get. I have wanted to travel so bad. I made it to Pennsylvania, and then then got 2 at home in Ohio lol. Guam would be amazing




If you're doing conservation work, Guam is an amazing place to be. (Though much of your time is spent fighting beauracracy and trying to get people to not eat the animals you're working with. Unless you can get in with the Mariannas Crow people, they've got some good things going on.) 

But if you're just there to be there.......Not so much!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 28, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> *AndersonsRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thats something I would like to try to get. I have wanted to travel so bad. I made it to Pennsylvania, and then then got 2 at home in Ohio lol. Guam would be amazing
> ...



I'd like to do some wildlife research. I'm wanting to go back to school next fall, and so this would be my last summer. I'm just worn out with the wildlife stuff, or well of hoping to land a job. And this last summer I'd love to go somewhere amazing.. sort of a last chance thing


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 1, 2010)

*Gordon wrote: *


> EileenH wrote:
> 
> 
> > He was horrible; sexist, rude & mean.
> ...



Sounds like the mean veterinarian I worked for. He's deceased now - was good with animals but was horrible with his staff - lots of turnover. The experience of working for him scarred me for a long time - if sexual harrassment lawsuits had been in style back then, many of us would have had a big case.

Thank God I love my job now.

Denise


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 6, 2010)

I worked at a Safeway for 6 months..... worst. job. ever!!! The customers there are typically rude, your co-workers hate working there just as much as you do, so no morale whatsoever, your availability is taken advantage of (working full-time but getting none of the benefits, bull-****!!!)...this is just when you're a cashier anyways, it was horribel. I came home miserable every day, but i needed the money. never again!


----------

